# Flexers really are the crash dummies



## ndigoboy (Mar 24, 2018)

Welp, another logistics company just moved on in to my center. They are a bit different though. This one in particular bids on same day routes aka the routes you probably end up with after 1pm. Amazon loves them so much that they are killing AM air routes to feed this company who's guys come in during the afternoon. That pretty much means our hub only runs flex for 2 hours a day now unless these "part time employees" get overwhelmed and there are leftovers in the evening.

I'm amazed people will use their own vehicle to operate at a reduced rate as an employee to a contractor in exchange for a guaranteed route.

At this point flex is pretty much a means to remind these 'partner companies' that they are replaceable. Thank God I got out when I did. When those routes get permanently cut in a couple weeks the competition is going to be fierce.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Scoobeez already does the same thing in Commerce, CA. They run the vans in mornings and late in the afternoon, their drivers (maybe after finishing their earlier routes) would drive their own vehicles to do a same day route. Another logistics company in Irvine, CA has a small fleet of Nissan Versa (?) doing afternoon routes. I don't think those drivers drive the white vans. I've seen the drivers drive up in their own vehicles, park and get into one of the fleet of white cars and pull into the warehouse.


----------



## ndigoboy (Mar 24, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> Scoobeez already does the same thing in Commerce, CA. They run the vans in mornings and late in the afternoon, their drivers (maybe after finishing their earlier routes) would drive their own vehicles to do a same day route. Another logistics company in Irvine, CA has a small fleet of Nissan Versa (?) doing afternoon routes. I don't think those drivers drive the white vans. I've seen the drivers drive up in their own vehicles, park and get into one of the fleet of white cars and pull into the warehouse.


Sounds similar. The funny part is the dispatchers take flex routes as independent contractors when they are off the clock too. So flex routes that are leftover still end up going to these guys.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Sooner or later those logistics van drivers quit and become flex drivers or go back doing flex.

I still think there's still plenty of work to go around as Amazon is set to own 50% of online retail this year. Next highest is eBay at around 8%.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Scoobeez already does the same thing in Commerce, CA. They run the vans in mornings and late in the afternoon, their drivers (maybe after finishing their earlier routes) would drive their own vehicles to do a same day route. Another logistics company in Irvine, CA has a small fleet of Nissan Versa (?) doing afternoon routes. I don't think those drivers drive the white vans. I've seen the drivers drive up in their own vehicles, park and get into one of the fleet of white cars and pull into the warehouse.


Then they must do a garbage job because Irvine blocks pop up all the time.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Then they must do a garbage job because Irvine blocks pop up all the time.


I think pretty much all of them do a crappy job based on the pay.


----------

